# LED Heaven



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

A buck seventy four will get you this at HD:










A little effort will get this:










Now, what am I going to do with those blue LEDs?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Build a lake and before you pour the water mount them on the lake bed.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> Build a lake and before you pour the water mount them on the lake bed.


Ha, ha, I was thinkin' more along the lines of a house of 'blue lights.' :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder how that would look, I don't ever remember anyone doing that.
It just might look good at night lit up, along with all the other lights on the layout, for a night scene.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

What about as back lighting? Like behind bushes, trees and such? I have some old school lights set up behind stuff like that, and a s ed said it might look good as moonlight etc. During the day or with lights on the color probably wouldn't be noticeable.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Now that lake idea is pretty cool!

If you paint the floor of the lake like you would see it from deep to shallow and a few shades of green... Then make the lake deep enough to cover the LEDs heck throw some white and green with the blue LEDs 

Well if I was rebuilding my layout I'd give it a try..


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

sjm9911 said:


> What about as back lighting? Like behind bushes, trees and such? I have some old school lights set up behind stuff like that, and a s ed said it might look good as moonlight etc. During the day or with lights on the color probably wouldn't be noticeable.


I have a small spotlight with a blue halogen bulb mounted about 6' above my layout. When I turn off the room lights it gives a nice blue "wash" over the layout just light moonlight.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am going to HD now. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> I am going to HP now. Thanks for the tip


Where is HP?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> Where is HP?


Hopefully not in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Hopefully not in the rear view mirror.


Your going to HP for the lights?
Or a computer?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

No, a sandwich.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

rkenney said:


> A buck seventy four will get you this at HD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, what am I going to do with those blue LEDs?


Scratch build a K Mart Store and stage a BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL.

Don


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

What are these lights ac or dc and what voltage do you run them at ?
I got a set of clear led set of 50 for 2 bucks and want to use them.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Ml-toys said:


> What are these lights ac or dc and what voltage do you run them at ?
> I got a set of clear led set of 50 for 2 bucks and want to use them.


DC - longer lead is positive (anode)


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

A basic three aspect signal:










1N4002 and a 1K resistor










runs from the 6v terminal on my KW


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

WOW, another Bob I can relate too. Signals, Home Depot, Yeah! 



My version the Type G signal


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Does this signal light up all the LED's at the same time?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> Does this signal light up all the LED's at the same time?


Can't imagine why you'd want to do that.










Common anode (middle lead) w/diode and resistor.










Three longer leads are CAT 5 network cable (28 gauge)

After I built it I realized I was probably only going to use the red and green aspects. Much easier to switch. Now I need a ladder like T-man!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am curious at how this will end. You got my attention. My goal is to eventually make a track sensor to operate the signals. This was second step, lights on transistor switching.

I was ready for a road trip to HD but the wife cancelled her errand. I can always use more LEDs.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I did not see the additional leads in the first photos.

It all looks good though!

How would aluminum tubing look i wonder...


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> How would aluminum tubing look i wonder...


Probably look somethin like this:










This is Baltimore, a wonder someone hasn't sold that for scrap metal!:sold:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It would have been long gone around here. They even steal the manhole covers out of the middle of the streets here. Very heavy and don't bring much money at all but they still get stolen all the time. 
Last year the town widened Bonita Beach Road and put in new street lights. Before the lights could be turned on for the first time somebody pulled about three miles of copper wire out of the chase tubes and were never caught. Now that's a good haul of copper and copper pays big these days. Pete


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

*Model 2*

Model two has a bigger target (tongue depressor) and only two aspects:










Does have a base and light shrouds (pen cap):










Still no ladder, under development!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about a spiral staircase?

HD ran out of the 50 LED pack I got the icicle for 3 bucks. 100 LEDs.

The cool whites were 27 cents extra.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I got the ladder licked, more on that later.

Big L had this 20 white led for $2.00 so I guess I'll be making some street lamps as well; wasn't there a thread on that a while back?

'D' cell battery box could be useful for somethin'.


----------

